# New kitchen knives



## nomad_archer (Jan 27, 2020)

Since we were talking about new kitchen knives in another thread, I wanted to show off my new toys with a group that may appreciate it more than my wife.  Anyway my new yaxell knives came in and are scary sharp.  I still need a few more to complete the "set" of what I need.  The knives so far are from 3 different yaxell lines.  All appear to be very high quality.   Boning and bread knives are next on the list to order.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice.

Can you say how much you paid. I need new ones but there are so many out there.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice knives! You guys are killing me with all the knife posts I am getting the itch to get some new ones now. Did you get them off amazon? And I hear ya wife's just don't understand the new toys lol


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 27, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Can you say how much you paid. I need new ones but there are so many out there.



The total was $370 so not terribly cheap.  But the quality on these to me are worth it.  I piecemealed these together from the cutleryandmore.Com sale and clearance section.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 27, 2020)

Wow, those blades are gorgeous and will serve you well! Like, RAY


----------



## JJS (Jan 27, 2020)

nice Setup! Most of the Japanese blades I have seen are insanely sharp, watch your fingers!!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 27, 2020)

Very nice! I have a Japanese made Miyabi and love it. It is scalpel sharp and hidden from all to touchh but me lol. If I say my wife cut into a chicken breast into the metal of a skillet with it it would be like nails on a chalboard but worse!!


----------



## nomad_archer (Jan 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Very nice! I have a Japanese made Miyabi and love it. It is scalpel sharp and hidden from all to touchh but me lol. If I say my wife cut into a chicken breast into the metal of a skillet with it it would be like nails on a chalboard but worse!!


Ohh man that would be the worst.  My wife and I had the here are the rules to using the new knives talk.


----------



## forktender (Feb 8, 2020)

Most of our grandparents would roll over in their grave if they heard we were buying Jap knifes.
I've never needed a knife sharper than I can get my Forschner knives and a Work Sharp . And a "BIG" plus is the ones I have are made in USA.


----------



## negolien (Feb 8, 2020)

forktender said:


> Most of our grandparents would roll over in their grave if they heard we were buying Jap knifes.
> I've never needed a knife sharper than I can get my Forschner knives and a Work Sharp . And a "BIG" plus is the ones I have are made in USA.




Most of our grandparents believed in segregation too just sayin..


----------

